# Transplanting in Winter



## LNG24 (Jan 27, 2008)

I have 75' of Yew's that need to be removed at my parents house. Will be done with an excavator and 30" bucket. I'd like to bring them to my house and use them here where I have plenty of room. Seems a shame to get rid of them. 

My questions is: Can I transplant in the middle of the winter? I would think that the plant is dormant so would not be a shock to it when it begins to grow in the Spring. 

I don't know the make up of the current soil, but I have a heavy clay soil here. I know they don't, just not sure what they have.

I would need to do this in the next 5 days.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## alan mesmer (Jan 27, 2008)

*Winter Yew Transplant*

I have never had great success transplanting mid-sized to large Yews with my excavator in any weather. I think that the root system of Yews has given me the most problem. They just do not like to be moved. If the Yew is very small take as much soil as you can and disturb as little of the root system as you can. Protect from freezing the roots and do not water. Keep the replant level as close to the original level to have the most success. 

The bad thing about Yew transplants is once you figure out that the transplant didn't make it you have to find a like sized plant to replace it. I would keep a handfull in in reserve to move to replace the transplant failures. 
It may take up to a year or more to figure out that it is not going to make it.

Alan


----------



## PB (Jan 28, 2008)

transplanting in frozen temps is not a good idea. Wait until the soil is more workable if you can.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thats my problem. I am in clay. Once the thaw hits I can't get a machine in there until Mid Summer during the dry weather. 

We only have 3" of frost. Isn't the shrub dormant?


----------



## PB (Jan 28, 2008)

LNG24 said:


> Thats my problem. I am in clay. Once the thaw hits I can't get a machine in there until Mid Summer during the dry weather.
> 
> We only have 3" of frost. Isn't the shrub dormant?



It is dormant but exposing the root system to exposed temps could lead to cell apoptosis and kill any important meristematic cells. 

3" of frost is not much. You are in NY? You might get a bit more before the season is over.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 28, 2008)

Dormant season is the best time to transplant, Yew not the easist to move, they have a lot of roots. The size/age and amount of saved root ball of the plant will dictate how they will survive. If the ground allows proper excavation get as much root as you can. Transport the plants covered with something that will block the wind. I would get them back in the ground asap with a good mulch layer. Prepare to water a bunch in the spring. Maybe set up a drip irrigation line during installation. Good luck.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks all,

I didn't think about the roots freezing during transport. I will see if I can target this for a warm day during the week.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 28, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> Dormant season is the best time to transplant, Yew not the easist to move, they have a lot of roots. The size/age and amount of saved root ball of the plant will dictate how they will survive. If the ground allows proper excavation get as much root as you can. Transport the plants covered with something that will block the wind. I would get them back in the ground asap with a good mulch layer. Prepare to water a bunch in the spring. Maybe set up a drip irrigation line during installation. Good luck.



I'm giving the confidence vote with Dada. I have great success with transplanting yews with an excavator. They have a deep tap root. Try not to rip it up too much. Going to be some warm weather this week so get busy. Can you dig the new holes first? That would be good. And I would really try to water them in if possible.


----------



## Rtom45 (Jan 28, 2008)

And spray them with an antidessicant.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 28, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> It is dormant but exposing the root system to exposed temps could lead to cell apoptosis and kill any important meristematic cells.
> 
> 3" of frost is not much. You are in NY? You might get a bit more before the season is over.



What he said even if I don't know what he said. I think you have to handle it based on how you handle it. 

Like be prepared to baby it for real if you plan not to dig it.. Give extra love and attention and don't forget about them after you have replanted. If you damage it attempt to heal whatever got hurt like your kid just scrapped her knee. It might decline but if you stay with it you have a good chance.

I saw Yew bare root upside down in Aug for weeks. Finally the guy plants em and they are just fine. I asked him his method, he said" I just sprayed em with water every morning". Now that's amazing. I don't know what type of yew they are.


----------



## LNG24 (Jan 28, 2008)

Lots of good info. I think I will choose a different area though and plant them in the Spring. I must just dig the holes now though.


----------



## PB (Jan 29, 2008)

treemandan said:


> What he said even if I don't know what he said. I think you have to handle it based on how you handle it.
> 
> Like be prepared to baby it for real if you plan not to dig it.. Give extra love and attention and don't forget about them after you have replanted. If you damage it attempt to heal whatever got hurt like your kid just scrapped her knee. It might decline but if you stay with it you have a good chance.
> 
> I saw Yew bare root upside down in Aug for weeks. Finally the guy plants em and they are just fine. I asked him his method, he said" I just sprayed em with water every morning". Now that's amazing. I don't know what type of yew they are.



When exposed to sub freezing temperatures, some plant cells undergo programmed cell death (suicide) to limit the damage to certain areas and prevent disease attack in weakened tissue. This is assuming that ice crystals in the cells don't form and puncture the cell membrane killing the cell. 

The cells that don't die do undergo a series of molecular metabolism events that produce toxic byproducts and ultimately hurt the unaffected cells. This happens with all transplants but especially so with freezing temps. Even with all of this going on in the cell, the plant will still most likely survive, just have a more rough start. Hope this helps.


----------



## Thillmaine (Feb 5, 2008)

*Roots*

Yews suck to transplant. Lots of long woody roots make it difficult to get a nice tight ball. With an excavator there will be lots of rips and tears. Try to make good cuts with a handsaw after they are out of the ground, it will help regrowth.


----------



## cabinman (Feb 5, 2008)

*winter transplanting*

I like transplanting during the winter months, never tried to move a yew in the winter tho, My question is, so what If the out side 3 in of root dies, do to freez ing,, I dont know about yews,. but the trees Ive moved, do vary well moved in the winter months, T,C, E,J,


----------

